# when was this section added?



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

such a sweet fourm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: when was this section added? (topless 88)*

yesterday at about 5PM london time


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: when was this section added? (topless 88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topless 88* »_such a sweet fourm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2, especially since I'm just getting started again!
















My old SCCA car (bad picture):











_Modified by friedgreencorrado at 2:11 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## 44_nagant (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: when was this section added? (friedgreencorrado)*

agreed, glad this forum is here


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: when was this section added? (44_nagant)*

sweeeet
on topic










_Modified by G60toR32 at 10:07 PM 6-23-2008_


----------

